# Nigerian Dwarf with a curled ear



## Carla D (May 27, 2019)

I bought a few Nigerian Dwarfs a couple of days ago. All between 1-4 weeks of age. One of them has a curled ear. His ear didn’t start curling until he was about a week old. He’s cute as heck. But, I have to wonder if this could be the result of a deficiency or is this something that will need intervention or we can possibly enjoy because he’s so cute?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 27, 2019)

I've had lots of babies born with little curled ears...maybe not to that degree but what I would call pixie ears, lol.  I would bend the ear around the way it's supposed to go and wrap a band-aid or three around it.  It would take a couple days but they would almost always straighten out.  Generally if you catch it early it's easy to fix....dunno about that one!  Good luck!


----------



## Carla D (May 27, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've had lots of babies born with little curled ears...maybe not to that degree but what I would call pixie ears, lol.  I would bend the ear around the way it's supposed to go and wrap a band-aid or three around it.  It would take a couple days but they would almost always straighten out.  Generally if you catch it early it's easy to fix....dunno about that one!  Good luck!


Thank you. It’s good to know it isn’t harmful for him or a sign of something wrong. We don’t think we will do anything for him other than call him Radar O’Reilly (Radar)

I think it might be too late. He doesn’t mind us touching it, but he doesn’t like it uncurled. For that reason alone, I think we’ll leave it alone.


----------



## AmberLops (May 27, 2019)

I agree, I think taping it would fix it but it might also fix itself...and if it doesn't, he'll just be extra cute


----------

